# NZ immigration points



## twid

I am interested in skilled work visa for NZ. NZ immigration website has point indicator immigration.govt.nz /pointsindicator/, and my score is 130 with my Master's qualification and work experience. If i apply what are the chances of getting through. Cuase it says minimum requirement is 100 points but when i see statistic published by NZ immigration, I only see people with either 140 or more points or with less than 140 ponit with job offer from NZ.
Thank in advance


----------



## likith_jogi

its very hard to get a visa below 130 points.


----------



## twid

*hi*

Does 140 or above can gurentees, work visa?


----------



## likith_jogi

twid said:


> Does 140 or above can gurentees, work visa?


Yes, its for Skilled Migrant Visa.


----------



## twid

Ya thanks that was, aksing for.. Skilled Migrant Visa...


----------



## escapedtonz

twid said:


> I am interested in skilled work visa for NZ. NZ immigration website has point indicator immigration.govt.nz /pointsindicator/, and my score is 130 with my Master's qualification and work experience. If i apply what are the chances of getting through. Cuase it says minimum requirement is 100 points but when i see statistic published by NZ immigration, I only see people with either 140 or more points or with less than 140 ponit with job offer from NZ.
> Thank in advance


Unfortunately an EOI of 130 points with no job offer does not stand much chance of selection as you can see from the historic stats.
To guarantee selection you need to research how to increase the points to a minimum 140.
You can take the chance but personally I'd say you would be wasting your money submitting EOI with 130 points.

Also, just so you are clear - having 140 points on the EOI does not guarantee you anything more than EOI selection.
It doesn't guarantee Invitation To Apply and it doesn't guarantee a work visa.

Regards,


----------



## shyam

Guys,

Can anyone tell what is the procedure to get a PR.
Do we need to get our qualifications and experience assessed first to claim points under points indicator?

How can we claim points for our experience?
How can we claim points for our MAsters, mine is from Australian University


----------



## batcoder0619

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell what is the procedure to get a PR.
> Do we need to get our qualifications and experience assessed first to claim points under points indicator?
> 
> How can we claim points for our experience?
> How can we claim points for our MAsters, mine is from Australian University


According to link here Qualifications
"As well as the qualifications on the lists, we accept qualifications that the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA) considers equivalent to an acceptable New Zealand qualification. In this situation, you will need to provide an NZQA assessment of your qualification.
If an NZQA assessment is required for an overseas qualification, a Pre-Assessment Result must be undertaken to support your Expression of Interest. If you are invited to apply for residence your qualification will then have to be fully assessed by the NZQA ."

I'm not sure how you can claim points for experience thou.


----------



## shyam

deeps6ix said:


> According to link here Qualifications
> "As well as the qualifications on the lists, we accept qualifications that the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA) considers equivalent to an acceptable New Zealand qualification. In this situation, you will need to provide an NZQA assessment of your qualification.
> If an NZQA assessment is required for an overseas qualification, a Pre-Assessment Result must be undertaken to support your Expression of Interest. If you are invited to apply for residence your qualification will then have to be fully assessed by the NZQA ."
> 
> I'm not sure how you can claim points for experience thou.


How to get the PRe-assessment done? appreciate your help on this?
Do we need an assessment on the experience too? Any help on this??


----------



## Cheema

shyam said:


> How to get the PRe-assessment done? appreciate your help on this?
> Do we need an assessment on the experience too? Any help on this??


Hi Shyam

Either you can go for Full assessment (IQA) which is costly 500$ and take 2 months time to complete.
Or you can go for Pre-Assessment (PAR), at this moment, which is quick, 2 weeks, and cheap 150$ for assessing your education and work exp.

PAR is basic requirement for EOI, if your education and institute is not on the exemption list. However, at the later stages of immigration process, you need IQA, to claim points for education.

So, either you can directly go for IQA or go for PAR now and if you get an invite, you can go for IQA later.
Here is the link where you can assess PAR/IQA:
Apply for a Pre-assessment Result » NZQA

~cheema


----------

